# ISFJ Male with ENFJ Female



## Trambot164 (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay, so I'm an IxFJ but seem to have a lot more Si than Ni so I'm guessing I'm ISFJ. I'm pretty ambitious though. Anyway, I've become pretty attracted to ENFJs. You seem manipulative and patronising but honest, sweet and caring. Just wondering how a relationship between a male ISFJ and a female ENFJ would work out.


----------



## Pantali (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey, Trambot! I'm afraid I can't give you a first person account as I'm neither an ENFJ or ISFJ. However, my mum's an ENFJ and my dad's an ISFJ and they've been married for around eighteen years now.

They have plenty of respect for one another, communicate very well and very rarely have disagreements; they'll have disagreements now and then but I honestly can't remember the last time they had a big argument.

Honestly, the only aspect of their relationship I don't quite understand is that they don't have much in common interest-wise but I honestly don't think that's an issue as they both work so well together as a team. Overall, I think that these types can absolutely have a strong and lasting relationship. Hope this helps!


----------



## greatheights (Jan 11, 2016)

Just started dating an ENFJ. I test more towards the middle, but always get ISFJ. We get along incredibly well, and so far the best part is the amount of warmth and affection we both exude for each other (ENFJs dom Fe and ISFJs aux Fe). Lots of verbal and physical affection. We both have a love for people, and always looking to make people comfortable which we both adore and respect about each other (very complementary). He's extremely inspiring and encouraging for me to tackle my goals, and I provide him the care he often forgets to provide himself because he's so focused on caring for others. Sometimes I remind him to keep hydrated or eat, or other random physical things he seems to not be too in tune with (assuming that's my dominate S, which is his inferior). The only difficulty thus far is a bit of a "n"/"s" disconnect, but I'm wondering if it's just because we're still in the "getting to know each other" phase.

So far, I'm enamoured by this ENFJ and things are going well.


----------

